# How I tripled my testosterone naturally



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

Hi there today i’ll be going over the basics of how I managed to almost triple my testosterone naturally at 19. In December 2021 i was testing at 381 ng/dl. Although I didn’t notice any severe effects back then as they would’ve come on gradually but it was generally just feeling like an old man low libido low sex drive etc. So I decided to get it checked out and turns out my levels were much much lower than where I wanted them to be at. Basically spent the past 4 months on doing all that I can to optimise my testosterone and let’s just say my life feels like it has only just began. Low testosterone is not living.

I tested last week at 1122 ng/dL.

So now i’m gonna go over the main things I did. 

Lift heavy weights 3 x week. Followed a 3x5 heavy compound program will go over if you’d like.

Sprint train 2 week. 

Quit porn and masturbation. Only cum from girls. I don’t care if you can’t get girls. You’ll be able to after doing this, don’t have excuses just start doing.

Ice pack your balls for 10-20 mins 3x everyday. Put an ice pack up against your underwear and just gently press up on it. (This is what I believe really increased my testosterone so this would be my main priority as everyone and anyone can do this)

Get in the sun as much as physically possible. (I don’t personally use sun cream however I can’t exactly suggest you not to use it as i’ve never burnt from sun exposure or know how it feels!)

Sleep the same time every night and wake up the same time every morning. I personally managed to slowly up my sleep to me getting around 10.5 hours every night.

I’ll go over my diet now. 

4 eggs every morning 
massive bowl of oatmeal
chicken beef steak pork lamb every day
chicken and beef organs (liver and heart)
loads and loads of fruit
Raw Honey
eat eat eat and eat do not cut out carbs don’t be stupid. I personally don’t fast or intermittent fast however, experiment with it if you want.

I don’t take any supplements. You don’t need to unless your bloods suggest you are low on any. 

Don’t criticise what I do before trying it.
If you don’t wake up with morning wood atleast 5x a week do this and see for yourself. Before i never woke up with morning wood now it’s every single day rock hard erections.

Now for other lifestyle changes i’d say stress management is very important. Basically as stress goes up testosterone decreases but if test goes up stress decreases. So what id say is if you really want to be serious about increasing your testosterone, cut out any stressful event for the first 2 weeks of you making these lifestyle changes. If that’s cancelling plans with your friends etc not going to work. Just do it. I’m telling you right now my life has gotten so so so much better. I literally wake up fully energised wanting to fuck the living shit out of any girl I see. And as a result of the increased test your brain literally changes you’ll have a personality shift. So after the 2 weeks of no stress doing everything i’ve been preaching you can start going back to your normal activities which realistically shouldn’t cause you stress now as you’ve started to increase your testosterone. 

Keeping your balls cool all the time is very important for testosterone so i’d stay away from really hot baths showers etc. I personally have it around luke warm so not uncomfortable then right at the end I tilt the head to my balls and put it as cold as possible for 1-2 mins. You should be getting a boner from this when your testosterone starts to increase. 

Please just try this out, and if you have any questions let me know. 

Stop complaining about your life and become a real man.


----------



## misterstabone (May 8, 2022)

forgot sunbathing your balls but ok tutorial for beginners


----------



## randomvanish (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> I don’t care if you can’t get girls


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

Yep very true if you can sunbathe naked do it. I’m personally sharing exactly what I did and as I live in a residential area i can’t really do so. But yes if you can, do it!


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (May 8, 2022)

i septupled my testosterone by injecting it


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> i septupled my testosterone by injecting it


Gonna have to be on it for the rest of your life now.


----------



## Hipcel (May 8, 2022)

Cope


----------



## Linoob (May 8, 2022)

misterstabone said:


> forgot sunbathing your balls but ok tutorial for beginners



for beginners?

wth the advanced tutorials look like? 💀


----------



## ALP (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Ice pack your balls for 10-20 mins 3x everyday. Put an ice pack up against your underwear and just gently press up on it.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

ALP said:


>


seriously please just try it. Do it for a couple days even.


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (May 8, 2022)

Post proof of blood tests.


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 8, 2022)

this is worth reading 5X literally  BASED DEPARTMENT


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> this is worth reading 5X literally  BASED DEPARTMENT


Thank you bro. Some people need to realise what my motive is for posting this shit. It’s literally to help any guy feel their best. Me telling you this shit is not benefitting me in any way possible, i’m not selling you anything nor suggesting to buy these pricey supplements which are mainly bullshit.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Post proof of blood tests.


I’m gonna be testing again next week so will post all 3 of my results in a new post then. Will tag you. In the mean time please try this yourself and get back to me!


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Gonna have to be on it for the rest of your life now.


dont mind it


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Thank you bro. Some people need to realise what my motive is for posting this shit. It’s literally to help any guy feel their best. Me telling you this shit is not benefitting me in any way possible, i’m not selling you anything nor suggesting to buy these pricey supplements which are mainly bullshit.


the main important things are getting enough sleep, weight lifting, multi vitamin supplementation with omega 3s, eggs and liver, cardio, fasting and then running as fast as you can for 30 seconds for sets of 5


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Thank you bro. Some people need to realise what my motive is for posting this shit. It’s literally to help any guy feel their best. Me telling you this shit is not benefitting me in any way possible, i’m not selling you anything nor suggesting to buy these pricey supplements which are mainly bullshit.


and probiotics are also very important


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Thank you bro. Some people need to realise what my motive is for posting this shit. It’s literally to help any guy feel their best. Me telling you this shit is not benefitting me in any way possible, i’m not selling you anything nor suggesting to buy these pricey supplements which are mainly bullshit.


but having high testosterone wont make you attractive all it will do is make you horny


----------



## subhuman incel (May 8, 2022)

were you underslept when you were checking your test for the first time? there is no way you an increase test naturally in that short of time,


----------



## germanlooks (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Ice pack your balls for 10-20 mins 3x everyday. Put an ice pack up against your underwear and just gently press up on it


What’s the science or idea behind it? Why does it increase testosterone?


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> the main important things are getting enough sleep, weight lifting, multi vitamin supplementation with omega 3s, eggs and liver, cardio, fasting and then running as fast as you can for 30 seconds for sets of 5



Personally I disagree with the supplements. Everyone can get enough vitamins in their diet through eggs meat organs and fruit. But yes sprinting is something i’ve been doing and loving. Increases test or hgh. Running is not great for test whereas sprinting is. I forgot to mention in OP that I do sometimes on occasion take probiotics.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> What’s the science or idea behind it? Why does it increase testosterone?


Basically i’m not scientist but the balls are meant to be cold. Heating the balls is a natural male contraceptive. Icing the balls basically pushes new blood into the balls. I’ll link a video for you.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> were you underslept when you were checking your test for the first time? there is no way you an increase test naturally in that short of time,


Believe what you want. No i was not underslept. However my sleep schedule wasn’t optimal. I was getting atleast 7 hours a night. Just try what i’ve said for a week and come back to let me know how it’s worked out!


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> but having high testosterone wont make you attractive all it will do is make you horny


Females can tell when a man has more testosterone naturally. It’s a primal instinct. And as a result you will attract more attention from having higher testosterone. I also believe it will make you physically more attractive overtime. More muscle mass, leaner, not looking as tired etc. And with higher testosterone comes confidence which is key.


----------



## Zenturio (May 8, 2022)

Did you get your T levels tested


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (May 8, 2022)

so all you did was lower stress and make balls cold, water


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> Did you get your T levels tested


Yes i did.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 8, 2022)

Testosterone levels can be widely different from just 2 different days tho, this doesn't tell that much. Too lazy to go in details on this tho. Icing is technically legit but its not natural, the actual natural thing is to wear lose pants and underwear, that should be enough, and sleep naked with a room that isn't hot


----------



## Chinacurry (May 8, 2022)

Very good thread, and a lot of common sense that people here often lack OP. 

I do a lot of the shit u do, difficult thing is quitting jacking off, and too many mental issues to get a girl to do it for me


----------



## jahsuuu (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Basically i’m not scientist but the balls are meant to be cold. Heating the balls is a natural male contraceptive. Icing the balls basically pushes new blood into the balls. I’ll link a video for you.



Heat kills sperm but sperm count is not the same thing as testosterone levels.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Very good thread, and a lot of common sense that people here often lack OP.
> 
> I do a lot of the shit u do, difficult thing is quitting jacking off, and too many mental issues to get a girl to do it for me


Look i don’t think jacking off is insanely bad for you. It’s when you do it everyday to porn. Once a week isn’t bad but i’d always recommend finding a sexual partner of course. A lot of the time ED can be fixed from simply not masturbating and not watching porn.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Heat kills sperm but sperm count is not the same thing as testosterone levels.


Believe what you want. Try it yourself for a couple days.


----------



## BoneDensity (May 8, 2022)

All legit and easy stuff. Raw honey consumption is key for this, it will make you feel like you're on roids. Good thread!


----------



## youngmax (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Gonna have to be on it for the rest of your life now.


bro u had put in all that effort, skipping sweets, doing some boring tryhard shit that girls hate, and I will have the same t as you by popping a letro 😂✌🏻


----------



## youngmax (May 8, 2022)

thx for some advice tho tbh


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

youngmax said:


> bro u had put in all that effort, skipping sweets, doing some boring tryhard shit that girls hate, and I will have the same t as you by popping a letro 😂✌🏻


Girls don’t hate me i’ll tell u that but yeah this was the natural approach😆


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 8, 2022)

For me I'd say the biggest thing which has hindered my testosterone is a calorie deficit

When I finish this cut I will never diet again and will fully focus on hormone optimisation entirely




hightestforever said:


> Hi there today i’ll be going over the basics of how I managed to almost triple my testosterone naturally at 19. In December 2021 i was testing at 381 ng/dl. Although I didn’t notice any severe effects back then as they would’ve come on gradually but it was generally just feeling like an old man low libido low sex drive etc. So I decided to get it checked out and turns out my levels were much much lower than where I wanted them to be at. Basically spent the past 4 months on doing all that I can to optimise my testosterone and let’s just say my life feels like it has only just began. Low testosterone is not living.
> 
> I tested last week at 1122 ng/dL.
> 
> ...


 m


----------



## youngmax (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Girls don’t hate me i’ll tell u that but yeah this was the natural approach😆


That’s probably cuz of ur natural looks. Still, this is useful info


----------



## nepalicel (May 8, 2022)

Heyy bro any effect u saw on ur face? Due to high t?? Like umm more masculine look


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

youngmax said:


> That’s probably cuz of ur natural looks. Still, this is useful info


Yeah i’m a humble guy but i’ve always been a pretty good looking guy but I do think the increased testosterone has helped me so so much.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

nepalicel said:


> Heyy bro any effect u saw on ur face? Due to high t?? Like umm more masculine look


I’ve always been able to grow facial hair but i don’t think my face has changed a whole lot. I think maybe a bit leaner and probably hairier face (eyebrows beard etc). I’ve always had a very deep voice aswell so i can’t comment on that.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 8, 2022)

How do you sunbathe your balls when you have neighbors


----------



## nepalicel (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> I’ve always been able to grow facial hair but i don’t think my face has changed a whole lot. I think maybe a bit leaner and probably hairier face (eyebrows beard etc). I’ve always had a very deep voice aswell so i can’t comment on that.


Hmm?? Facial hair means? Beard? I am 17 rn and I don’t want it tbh


----------



## Chinacurry (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Look i don’t think jacking off is insanely bad for you. It’s when you do it everyday to porn. Once a week isn’t bad but i’d always recommend finding a sexual partner of course. A lot of the time ED can be fixed from simply not masturbating and not watching porn.


I don't jack off to porn, so that's good, but I do jack off as much as 8 times a day, so far have avoided today, but now think I can't hold out much longer lol


----------



## Koroshiya (May 8, 2022)

Mr.cope said:


> How do you sunbathe your balls when you have neighbors


get a red light


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

Mr.cope said:


> How do you sunbathe your balls when you have neighbors


i personally don’t do this. But i definelty would if i could privately😆


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> I don't jack off to porn, so that's good, but I do jack off as much as 8 times a day, so far have avoided today, but now think I can't hold out much longer lol


8 times a day. Bro that’s too much. Cut it back slowly to 1 time per week


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

nepalicel said:


> Hmm?? Facial hair means? Beard? I am 17 rn and I don’t want it tbh


Facial hair is yes beard and moustache. why would you not want it. You can just shave haha


----------



## nepalicel (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Facial hair is yes beard and moustache. why would you not want it. You can just shave haha


I don’t have it now. Just pedostache. Btw any tips to quit porn?? And gap?? I had once streak of 2 months now i do once in two three days.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

nepalicel said:


> I don’t have it now. Just pedostache. Btw any tips to quit porn?? And gap?? I had once streak of 2 months now i do once in two three days.


There’s no trick to it. Just quit. You’ll feel 10x better and actually have the urge to try and have sex with a girl.


----------



## Chinacurry (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> 8 times a day. Bro that’s too much. Cut it back slowly to 1 time per week


Some days I don't, but some days I get triggered


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Some days I don't, but some days I get triggered


triggered by what? if it’s like social media shit try cut it out but realistically the goal is to get a boner when you see an attractive girl. Nothing more than that just see her.


----------



## nepalicel (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> There’s no trick to it. Just quit. You’ll feel 10x better and actually have the urge to try and have sex with a girl.


Does it help on women styatction too? Cause when i was on higher streak i hot my first two purposal but i rejected cause i used love another. Tell me honest broo


----------



## exeight (May 8, 2022)

i iced my balls 10 minutes ago
i hope THIS WORKS!!

i watched the video above me and idk.. first i thought its troll video
but the comments on that video is amazing


----------



## Chinacurry (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> triggered by what? if it’s like social media shit try cut it out but realistically the goal is to get a boner when you see an attractive girl. Nothing more than that just see her.


Yeah sort of social media. 

I do avoid it and try to keep busy but then sometimes I miss a step


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

exeight said:


> i iced my balls 10 minutes ago
> i hope THIS WORKS!!
> 
> i watched the video above me and idk.. first i thought its troll video
> but the comments on that video is amazing


bro it works. I do it when i wake up, before working out and then straight before bed. First day of doing it i got morning wood.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

nepalicel said:


> Does it help on women styatction too? Cause when i was on higher streak i hot my first two purposal but i rejected cause i used love another. Tell me honest broo



Do u mean women attraction? Yes it does.


----------



## nepalicel (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Do u mean women attraction? Yes it does.


Have u fucked anyine in this span of four months??


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Yeah sort of social media.
> 
> I do avoid it and try to keep busy but then sometimes I miss a step


I know it’s hard bro but you’ve gotta turn that urge into sexual frustration. Yes it will make you go out and have sex with a girl if you use it right. And if that means you have to go out and have sex with an average looking girl so be it. who cares? No one will. And overtime it will be easier and easier to sleep with girls.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

nepalicel said:


> Have u fucked anyine in this span of four months??


about 40 yes😂
But like i said i’ve been naturally pretty attractive the whole of my life. But obviously the high testosterone really does help.


----------



## nepalicel (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> about 40 yes😂
> But like i said i’ve been naturally pretty attractive the whole of my life. But obviously the high testosterone really does help.


Hmm can we talk in pm? Brother?? I have tons to ask and just started lookmaxing and life maxxing so need your guidance


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

nepalicel said:


> Hmm can we talk in pm? Brother?? I have tons to ask and just started lookmaxing and life maxxing so need your guidance


yeah of course man, message me


----------



## KDA Player (May 8, 2022)

Yeah I think porn and skinny jeans are J works that want to feminize mens.

I got bigger with sport and now my pants are tightening my balls as fuck, and when I wear them, I feel low test af.

Gonna work on improving my t level, it helps with looks, but also with daily life as you're more focused to get shits done.


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

KDA Player said:


> Yeah I think porn and skinny jeans are J works that want to feminize mens.
> 
> I got bigger with sport and now my pants are tightening my balls as fuck, and when I wear them, I feel low test af.
> 
> Gonna work on improving my t level, it helps with looks, but also with daily life as you're more focused to get shits done.


100% bro testosterone is life for a male. Tight boxers anything like that are a no go. think about primal humans they would’ve been naked with their balls always at an optimal temperature never really sitting around at a desk all day. That really heat up your balls.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Lift heavy weights 3 x week. Followed a 3x5 heavy compound program will go over if you’d like.


what does your program look like?


----------



## hightestforever (May 8, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> what does your program look like?


So i train monday wednesday friday.

Start with barbell squat. 3x5 increase by 2.5kg each session 

Next bench press 3x5 Increase by 1.25kg each session

Over head press 3x5 increase by 1.25kg each session

then weighted chin ups 3x5 increase by 1.25kg each session

If you fail a lift then you decrease the weight by 10% for the next session only on the exercise you failed, then build back up. Rest around 3-5 mins inbetween each working set and have atleast 2 warmup sets for each workout. Eat in a calorie surplus.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 8, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> So i train monday wednesday friday.
> 
> Start with barbell squat. 3x5 increase by 2.5kg each session
> 
> ...


sounds like TheLastNatural's program. have you made progress with it?


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 8, 2022)

DO NOT CUT OUT CARBS BUT DO CUT OUT SUGAR AND MAKE SURE YOUR NOT EATING MORE THAN 100 CARBS


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 8, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> What’s the science or idea behind it? Why does it increase testosterone?


it increases blood flow to the testicles


----------



## hightestforever (May 9, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> DO NOT CUT OUT CARBS BUT DO CUT OUT SUGAR AND MAKE SURE YOUR NOT EATING MORE THAN 100 CARBS


why cut out sugar. Fruit honey etc all incredibly good for hormones. Same with carbs, no point restricting them.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 9, 2022)

Did all of that only to be mogged by me with 1355 test natural while eating McDonald’s everyday


----------



## hightestforever (May 9, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Did all of that only to be mogged by me with 1355 test natural while eating McDonald’s everyday


good for u bro must feel great knowing that you can even improve that score


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 9, 2022)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Post proof of blood tests.


I just used @Zer0/∞ bloat Maxxing guide innit


----------



## Tenshi (May 9, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Ice pack your balls for 10-20 mins 3x everyday.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 9, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> I don't jack off to porn, so that's good, but I do jack off as much as 8 times a day, so far have avoided today, but now think I can't hold out much longer lol


How pathetic

Dr. @Vermilioncore imagine this guys prolactin levels. Through the roof. Prob in the 100s innit


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 9, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> I don't jack off to porn, so that's good, but I do jack off as much as 8 times a day, so far have avoided today, but now think I can't hold out much longer lol







now go coom


----------



## Chinacurry (May 9, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> now go coom


That's very attractive, and I am about the big girls, and this is a huge ass, but I am pretty able to control this shit now, porn doesn't trigger me now


----------



## Chinacurry (May 9, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> now go coom


Is that Bella bellz?


----------



## Ricochet (May 9, 2022)

Interesting stuff. Good post


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 9, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> why cut out sugar. Fruit honey etc all incredibly good for hormones. Same with carbs, no point restricting them.


cut out sugar and reduce carbs


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (May 11, 2022)

this could be good for your overall health but if you're only goal is to have more test, just inject


----------



## Daniel Plainview (May 19, 2022)

This is interesting. I don’t know my t levels because I’ve never had them checked. I will try this


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jun 8, 2022)

KDA Player said:


> Yeah I think porn and skinny jeans are J works that want to feminize mens.
> 
> I got bigger with sport and now my pants are tightening my balls as fuck, and when I wear them, I feel low test af.
> 
> Gonna work on improving my t level, it helps with looks, but also with daily life as you're more focused to get shits done.


Don’t forget to switch polyester underwear for cotton. The polyester is not breathable traps in heat


----------



## KDA Player (Jun 8, 2022)

autistic_tendencies said:


> Don’t forget to switch polyester underwear for cotton. The polyester is not breathable traps in heat


Yes don't worry I do, cotton mogs


----------



## Moldovancel (Jun 8, 2022)

Where do I test my test levels?


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jun 8, 2022)

an actual useful thread for once, thanks OP


----------



## tehVigilante (Jun 22, 2022)

Increasing T levels naturally is mostly a cope and doesnt work for 9/10. Just inject and don't go above 250mg/week.


----------



## eren1 (Jun 22, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> Increasing T levels naturally is mostly a cope and doesnt work for 9/10. Just inject and don't go above 250mg/week.


yeah, cus sleeping at 2am and fapping 10 times a day doesn't change anything


----------



## tehVigilante (Jun 22, 2022)

eren1 said:


> yeah, cus sleeping at 2am and fapping 10 times a day doesn't change anything



How naive are you? The 2 users of this forum who claimed to raise testosterone have levels of 1100ng/dl those are not natty levels of test.

They're injecting or lying. Unless they have a picture of their levels combined with LH and FSH levels it's bullshit.

And yes u should not be fapping at all, we all know that.


----------



## eren1 (Jun 22, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> How naive are you? The 2 users of this forum who claimed to raise testosterone have levels of 1100ng/dl those are not natty levels of test.
> 
> They're injecting or lying. Unless they have a picture of their levels combined with LH and FSH levels it's bullshit.
> 
> And yes u should not be fapping at all, we all know that.


I can assure you someone who gets into fights often, gymcels hard, plays sports under the sun and has a giga perfect diet can achieve 1100ng/dl. lol at your shitty thinking


----------



## tehVigilante (Jun 22, 2022)

Your reassurance means jack shit in a type of community known for larping, lying and just making up shit. Wheres the blood results with actual photos?


----------



## eren1 (Jun 22, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> Your reassurance means jack shit in a type of community known for larping, lying and just making up shit. Wheres the blood results with actual photos?


the blood results with actual photos are up my ass, you should dig in there to find them


----------



## tehVigilante (Jun 22, 2022)

typical response when you don't have the proof to back the bullshit ur saying. Go on lad.


----------



## hypergamy (Jun 23, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Hi there today i’ll be going over the basics of how I managed to almost triple my testosterone naturally at 19. In December 2021 i was testing at 381 ng/dl. Although I didn’t notice any severe effects back then as they would’ve come on gradually but it was generally just feeling like an old man low libido low sex drive etc. So I decided to get it checked out and turns out my levels were much much lower than where I wanted them to be at. Basically spent the past 4 months on doing all that I can to optimise my testosterone and let’s just say my life feels like it has only just began. Low testosterone is not living.
> 
> I tested last week at 1122 ng/dL.
> 
> ...


Get morning wood after high carb diets. Fuck keto karens.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 23, 2022)

any body changes yet?


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jun 23, 2022)

I do most of these things yet still am a sub5 mentalcel rotter.


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 23, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Hi there today i’ll be going over the basics of how I managed to almost triple my testosterone naturally at 19. In December 2021 i was testing at 381 ng/dl. Although I didn’t notice any severe effects back then as they would’ve come on gradually but it was generally just feeling like an old man low libido low sex drive etc. So I decided to get it checked out and turns out my levels were much much lower than where I wanted them to be at. Basically spent the past 4 months on doing all that I can to optimise my testosterone and let’s just say my life feels like it has only just began. Low testosterone is not living.
> 
> I tested last week at 1122 ng/dL.
> 
> ...


lifting alone boosted my T by ~200. 
was 560 before now 720 or so


----------



## crosshold (Jun 23, 2022)

how old are you?

im 27 and in a few years my testosterone will naturally start declining. my shit is 350 rn so i feel like i might as well hop on TRT and just never have to worry about trying to optimize shit ever again. i can sleep how i want and eat how i want. i can also actually be lean since i can be in a calorie deficit without affecting testosterone

idk im like so close to hopping on TRT, i even can get it legally for only 99 bucks a month


----------



## eren1 (Jun 23, 2022)

crosshold said:


> how old are you?
> 
> im 27 and in a few years my testosterone will naturally start declining. my shit is 350 rn so i feel like i might as well hop on TRT and just never have to worry about trying to optimize shit ever again. i can sleep how i want and eat how i want. i can also actually be lean since i can be in a calorie deficit without affecting testosterone
> 
> idk im like so close to hopping on TRT, i even can get it legally for only 99 bucks a month


Do trt and optimize your T aswell, you’ll feel really good


----------



## CristianT (Jun 23, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Hi there today i’ll be going over the basics of how I managed to almost triple my testosterone naturally at 19. In December 2021 i was testing at 381 ng/dl. Although I didn’t notice any severe effects back then as they would’ve come on gradually but it was generally just feeling like an old man low libido low sex drive etc. So I decided to get it checked out and turns out my levels were much much lower than where I wanted them to be at. Basically spent the past 4 months on doing all that I can to optimise my testosterone and let’s just say my life feels like it has only just began. Low testosterone is not living.
> 
> I tested last week at 1122 ng/dL.
> 
> ...


Show results of your blood test or larp


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 5, 2022)

hightestforever said:


> Ice pack your balls for 10-20 mins 3x everyday. Put an ice pack up against your underwear and just gently press up on it. (This is what I believe really increased my testosterone so this would be my main priority as everyone and anyone can do this)


really nigga. others have done it and measured it and it increased by like 25% so it can't be 200%


----------



## eren1 (Jul 7, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> Hi there today i’ll be going over the basics of how I managed to almost triple my testosterone naturally at 19. In December 2021 i was testing at 381 ng/dl. Although I didn’t notice any severe effects back then as they would’ve come on gradually but it was generally just feeling like an old man low libido low sex drive etc. So I decided to get it checked out and turns out my levels were much much lower than where I wanted them to be at. Basically spent the past 4 months on doing all that I can to optimise my testosterone and let’s just say my life feels like it has only just began. Low testosterone is not living.





hightestforever said:


> I tested last week at 1122 ng/dL.
> 
> So now i’m gonna go over the main things I did.
> 
> ...


how much sun would you say is too much? like anymore then an hour?


----------



## Koroshiya (Jul 12, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> I just used @Zer0/∞ bloat Maxxing guide innit
> View attachment 1672085


ur prolactin level is double the average upper limit.


----------

